# Aspen Art Museum exhibit. Thoughts?



## Saleama (Aug 8, 2014)

I am not sure what to think of this? 

http://aspenartmuseum.org/event/cai-guo-qiang/

Is it exploitation? Is it bad for the tortoises? I know the iPads can't be much more annoying to the tort than a tracking device but is this wrong because it is only serving the purpose of this guy's "art"? Any thoughts?


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/aspen-colorado-tortoises-used-for-art.98118/


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm not sure what to think of it either. They are not drilling into the shell or anything to attach it. However, are the tortoises able to do natural things with those on them?


----------



## smarch (Aug 8, 2014)

I was just going to post about this! Beat me to it. As an artist and tort lover I'm completely torn on this one. I mean art is art, not artist wants to be told their art is wrong, and they have vets looking over it and stuff so provided the experts are really experts they are In good hands. But there's the fact that there's 3, are they seperate? Will there be a fighting problem down the line? Also how long will this be an exhibit. We know they live for quite some time so will they be provided for for life not temporarily? 
I ask all the questions more figuratively than literal, but I just hope they won't be 'tossed' away when the art of them is no longer there. But I think it's a good chance to educate people on tortoises too if done the right way. 
It looks like they have a pretty good set up for them to live in so I think it has good potential to be ok, plus its probably better off than they could have had. 
As a (sculptural) artist, I see it as daring and creative. But to me living things aren't art materials, I love torts and do incorporate them in my art, but never though of using them in actual art, to me it's against what I feel belongs in art, but hey every artist is different.


----------

